# Blast in LA, specks, reds, a flounder!!



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Guys, my dad, bro in law and me decided at the last min to go over to Louisiana for some fishing being everything over is messed up. I called Capt. Rob DuPont with Impulse Charters late Thursday evening to see about fishing today. He says he is booked but he may be able to find a boat for us, he hooks us up with Captain Adrian, one of his buddies and off we go, bright n early Saturday morning. What a blast! We ended up limiting out on reds having 20, three over 30 inches, 18 trout and one flounder. This was a day to remember bc from the sounds of the radio, nobody was catching anything, we met up with Captain DuPont at the end of the day, they had a nice box of fish as well. Pictures are both boats catches of the day and a pic of us holding the larger redfish. If you guys ever want to get over there. I highly suggest this outfit, top notch, professional all the way, cleaned all of our catch no questions asked. Worth every penny if you ask me.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice mess of fish


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Where did y'all fish?


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

BananaTom said:


> Where did y'all fish?


Out of Houma, well about 20 mins south of there, not sure the name of lakes and ponds we fished.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

And here is some of those redfish


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

nice day of fishin' right there, and tasty lookin' fish on the grill!


----------

